# Eclipse 3.4 - Soround-Funktion



## reibi (25. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen


wenn ich im JavaEditor ein Objekt(wie im Beispiel einen String) markiere, danach Control-Space drücke kommt ein Kontekstmenü, wo ich dieses Objekt als einen Parameter einer Methode übergeben kann.

Also aus <markiert> "Hallo" wird dann "System.out.println("Hallo")"

das kontekstmenü sieht so aus: 






Meine Frage ist: Wie kann man dieses Contextmenü verändern?, Also da steht so n Haufen Schrott drin, was raus soll und ich möchte das erweitern

;-)


----------



## foobar (25. Jul 2008)

Das nennt man Codetemplates und lässt sich im Preferencesdialog konfigurieren.


----------



## reibi (25. Jul 2008)

Ja cool,

aber wie verändere ich mein gesuchtes? BZW wie kann ich meines Lokalisieren? Die sind ja nach Kommentar und Code aufgeteilt.

;-)


----------



## byte (25. Jul 2008)

Preferences:
Java -> Editor -> Content Assist -> Advanced

Da kannst Du z.B. die SWT-Templates deaktivieren (sinnlos wenn man kein SWT programmiert). Du kannst auch eigene Templates anlegen.


----------



## reibi (25. Jul 2008)

Hallo byto

Bin dort mal hinnavigiert, dort kann ich aber kein SWT deaktivieren und neue Templates kann ich auch nicht anlegen ..


----------



## reibi (25. Jul 2008)

Sorry ... nehms zurück ... die SWT-Templates kann ich rausnehmen... aber ich kann trotzdem keine eigenen Templates bauen


----------



## byte (25. Jul 2008)

Nach Code Templates suchen ...


----------

